# My archery 2009 buck



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Took this buck last Sunday night. Just to the East of Newmarket, with my 09 Mathew's Reezen Beman MFX 400's tipped with Rage three blades. Shot him quartering away at 30 yards got the far lung. Watched as he went down 75 yards from here I shot him. Not an gaint but an nice buck for me. Still have an either sex tag left. 









scored him at 100 3/8" gross my best bow buck so far.

Matt


----------



## ELITEGT500KILLA (Dec 8, 2009)

MJewell said:


> Took this buck last Sunday night. Just to the East of Newmarket, with my 09 Mathew's Reezen Beman MFX 400's tipped with Rage three blades. Shot him quartering away at 30 yards got the far lung. Watched as he went down 75 yards from here I shot him. Not an gaint but an nice buck for me. Still have an either sex tag left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you shot him at night??


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Congrats on a dandy buck!!:darkbeer:


----------



## will750 (Apr 6, 2007)

Congrats !!!!

what a buck !!!!!:wink:


----------



## cressman6 (Nov 15, 2008)

nice buck, definitely worth sitting out in the cold for....
Mark


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

NIce Buck MJ....He looks like a very nice deer.


----------

